# افضل موقع على الأطلاق لمعظم كتيبات الصيانة للعديد من الأجهزة الطبية



## محمدالقبالي (30 يونيو 2013)

Frank's Equipment

اخواني الكرام 
يحتوي الرابط السابق على العديد من كتيبات التشغيل وكتيبات الصيانة مع شرح الاساسيات للعديد من الأجهزة الطبية لافضل الشركات في مجال الاجهزة الطبية (PHILIPS - GE - SIEMENS - OLYMPUS - AGFA) والذي اعتبرة من افضل المواقع على النت، حيث يمكنك تحميل الملفات على صيغة PDF ومتوفرة بعدة لغات.
تحياتي للجميع 

Frank's Equipment


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الفاضل وتسلم على الموقع الرائع .

حقا فيه شرح مفصل على اغلب الاجهزة والمعدات الطبية مع الصور التوضيحية .
جزاك الله خيرا على مبادرتك الطيبة .

تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## محمدالقبالي (6 يوليو 2013)

تم تثبيت الموضوع 
حيث ان هذا الموقع فريد من نوعة في جمع العديد والعديد من كتيبات الصيانة وكتيبات التشغيل للعديد من الاجهزة الطبية
وكذلك يحتوي على المبادئ الاساسية لمعظم الاجهزة الطبية
ولقد لاحظت انه في الفترة الاخيرة بدات بعض الشركات مثل Drager حجب وحذف كتيبات الصيانة الخاصة بها
فانصحكم بالمسارعة لتحميل ما تحتاجونه من ملفات
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## محمدالقبالي (8 يوليو 2013)

*كتيبات الصيانة لاجهزة التخدير Anesthesia Machine*

[h=2]AirLiquide - Anaesthetic Gas Suction System[/h]* Technical manual*







* 300 KB *Download

[h=2]Blease Frontline Sirius Anaesthesia System[/h]* Maintenance manual*






* 7.0 MB *Download

[h=2]Blease Frontline Sirius Anaesthesia System[/h]* Repair manual*






* 4.4 MB *Download

[h=2]Bird 3800 Microblender[/h]* Service manual*






* 4.9 MB *Download

[h=2]Bird Air-Oxygen Blender[/h]* Disassembley guide*






* 7.9 MB *Download

[h=2]CIG GEM-9100[/h]* Service manual*






* 18.3 MB *Download

[h=2]CIG MID-O Gas Unit[/h]* Service manual*






* 1.0 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda ABS[/h]* Cleaning and Maintenance*






* 80.0 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda Aespire 7100[/h]* Service manual*






* 40.4 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda Aespire 7900[/h]* Service manual*






* 7.1 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda Aespire 7900[/h]* Maintenance and troubleshooting*






* 1.3 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda Aisys[/h]* Service manual*






* 7.7 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda AS/3 Aespire[/h]* Service manual*






* 11.2 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda D-Tech Vaporizer[/h]* Maintenance manual*






* 370 KB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda Engstrom[/h]* Service manual*






* 4.1 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda Excel[/h]* Service manual*






* 1.3 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda GEM-9100[/h]* Service manual*






* 19.1 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda S/5[/h]* Technical reference manual*






* 28.6 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda S/5 Aespire[/h]* Service manual*






* 5.1 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda S/5 Aestiva[/h]* Technical reference manual*






* 7.0 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda S/5 Avance[/h]* Service manual*






* 6.7 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda S/5 E-Modules[/h]* Technical reference manual*






* 35.9 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Ohmeda S/5 Modules[/h]* Technical manuals*






* 21.0 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Tec 4[/h]* Service manual*






* 460 KB *Download

[h=2]Datex Tec 5[/h]* Maintenance manual*






* 750 KB *Download

[h=2]Datex Tec 5[/h]* Service manual*






* 1.8 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Tec 6[/h]* Service manual*






* 1.3 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Tec 6+[/h]* Service manual*






* 1.3 MB *Download

[h=2]Datex Tec 7[/h]* Service manual*






* 6.7 MB *Download
​


----------



## romarko (21 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كتيبات الصيانة لاجهزة التخدير Anesthesia Machine*

فى انتظار الجديد


----------



## jassim78 (21 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## همس الوفئ (23 يوليو 2013)

رائع جدا..
ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## ودحاشي (2 أغسطس 2013)

مفيد و رائع $ مشكووور كتير


----------



## Bio _eng (25 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## saedsy (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مشاركة قيمة جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هدى هدهد (18 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (22 سبتمبر 2013)

بالفعل من أفضل المواقع 
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## مصطفى نصور (28 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bmeadil (2 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ... قبل سنتين فمت برفع اسم هذا الموقع وقمت بدعوة الزملاء لتحميل كتيبات الصيانة حسب تقسيم الموقع ورفعها برابط واحد حتى يتسنى لكل منا ان يجد مايرييده باقل جهد ممكن وقد بدات بنفسي وقمت برفع اجهزة المعامل...
فجاة اختفت تلك المشاركات فقط بقصد او بدون قصد الله اعلم ....


----------



## ابوسيف سات (9 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكرررررررررر


----------



## ahmed19851988 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك .. والموقع رائع بصراحه تسلم ايدك


----------



## amrokhalifaosman (7 يناير 2014)

تشكر والله نعم ونعم موقع رائع جدا 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
علم يستفاد به


----------



## م . اشرف حمدي (5 فبراير 2014)

_شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_


----------



## عمار المتوكل (14 فبراير 2014)

موقع تجد فية ما يهم الطلاب و المهندسين
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شوقي شحرة (18 فبراير 2014)

جزااك الله خير


----------



## محمود المهداوي (16 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ......


----------



## Eng.Esam Rasheed (14 يونيو 2014)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع الرائع ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## Emad Zowail (5 أغسطس 2014)

لو سمحت انا مش عارف اوصل ل service manual للاجهزة التالية ... انا محتاج ل 7 اجهزة اتمني حد يعرف يساعدني : 
1.Ultrospec 3100 pro2.Easylyte electrolyte analyzer
3. Chemwell 29xx Centrifuge humax 4k - hettich EBA 20
4. Olympus au-400 automated chemistry analyzer Architect i 1000 sr
5. Diagon d-cell 60 hematology analyzer
6. Hemoglobin d.10
7. Labofuge 200 heraeus sepatech


----------



## عبدو380 (30 أغسطس 2014)

الف شكر على المجهودات الرائعة والمواقع الممتازة المتنوعة


----------



## م يحي مسرع (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*thanks*



saedsy قال:


> مشاركة قيمة جدا جزاك الله خيرا


relay it is useful


----------



## wahye (11 سبتمبر 2014)

الله يجزيك الخير
wahye


----------



## مهندس نورس اسكو (28 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور ممتاز


----------



## ابو يونس صنعاء (6 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراً على الإفادة


----------



## احمد الادفاوى (13 يونيو 2015)

مفيش حاجة بالعربي


----------



## محمدالقبالي (18 يونيو 2015)

احمد الادفاوى قال:


> مفيش حاجة بالعربي



الغالبية الكبرى من الكتلوجات الخاصة بالاجهزة الطبية هي باللغة الانجليزية ..
تحياتي


----------



## nawres (14 سبتمبر 2015)

مشكور


----------



## Mansourxa (27 أكتوبر 2015)

اشكرك عللى المجهود لكن لايوجد كتيبات للصيانه.. الموجود يا اخي مبدأ العمل.
ابحث عن كتيب صيانه لجهاز ge logiq c5 premium ياريت تساعدني .
شكرا


----------



## رهفاحمد (25 نوفمبر 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان العظيم


----------



## أحمد رمسيس (23 ديسمبر 2015)

أنا أخيكم أحمد رمسيس فنى أجهزة طبية مبتدء ارجو أن تقبلونى عضوا ً فى المنتدى .


----------



## م. بلال علولو (5 يناير 2016)

Mansourxa قال:


> اشكرك عللى المجهود لكن لايوجد كتيبات للصيانه.. الموجود يا اخي مبدأ العمل.
> ابحث عن كتيب صيانه لجهاز ge logiq c5 premium ياريت تساعدني .
> شكرا


السلام عليكم 
ممكن تشوف هاد الرابط 
http://apps.gehealthcare.com/servlet/ClientServlet
وتحدد manuals الي بدك ياها ... 
تحياتي


----------



## ابو ايه (22 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم اخواني ان عندي مشكله بجهاز الايزا شركة (بايو تيك ) والظاهر الجهاز فاقد سوفت وير طبعا هوه الوشير فقط الريدر شغال تمام ممكن اتساعدوني 
احصل نسخه او (قرص سوفت وير )حته اتمكن من تصليحه واي مصاريف اني حاظر ولكم فائق الاحترام والتقدير

biotek -500


----------



## ابو ايه (22 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ممكن كتاب عن صيانة جهاز الايزا بايو تيك 500


----------



## ابو ايه (22 يونيو 2016)

م. بلال علولو قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن تشوف هاد الرابط
> http://apps.gehealthcare.com/servlet/ClientServlet
> وتحدد manuals الي بدك ياها ...
> تحياتي


السلام عليكم ممكن كتاب عن صيانة جهاز الايزا بايو تيك 500


----------



## Mansourxa (15 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم.
ممكن حد يعطيني كتيب الصيانة لكرسي الاسنان clesta 2؟ على ايميل [email protected] وشكرا


----------



## maglan (7 ديسمبر 2018)

شكرا بارك الله غيكم


----------



## mohamed elkatan (26 يونيو 2022)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------

